# sonar questions



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wanting some opionions here. I am looking at getting a hummin bird 597ci hd di sonar for my boat. Does anyone have one or used one?. Opions on this unit? Also what other units should i check out in this price range ($700)?
Thanks


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am lucky enough to have gotten the 898c-si HB. It is a great unit. My friend got the one that you are looking at and he loves it. It had an issue when he first bought it but it was a simple fix. HB service and tech support is the best. I don't think you would go wrong with this unit. The only thing better would be wait and save your money for an HB with the side imaging. It is so good.


----------

